# What if a MAC SA sold you the wrong shade foundation? =(



## joseybird (Oct 11, 2006)

I suspect that the MAC SA at my local store accidently sold me warm-toned foundation instead of cool-toned....it's been a few weeks, but I *just* realized that my face looks more yellowish than my neck. If I bring back my foundation, will they exchange it for a more exact match?


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Oct 14, 2006)

try taking it back if too much isn't gone they might exchange it for...if you have a nordstroms close by they deinitely will, nordstroms will return anything from my experience.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 14, 2006)

Hmm...this happened to me once but they gave me the wrong e/s instead (Woodwinked).  My dumbass didn't notice until months later when my cousin and I were checking out eachothers mu. I saw her woodwinked and thought to myself...mine looks different .  I pulled out mine, checked the back of the pan and what do you know...it said Honey Lust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I had to go and get me the REAL Woodwinked a few days later.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joseybird* 

 
_I suspect that the MAC SA at my local store accidently sold me warm-toned foundation instead of cool-toned....it's been a few weeks, but I *just* realized that my face looks more yellowish than my neck. If I bring back my foundation, will they exchange it for a more exact match?_

 
They'll exchange it for you no matter what.  You definitely should have brought it back right away but since you can't go back in time, I would just politely explain to them what happend and just ask for an even exchange for your correct color. MAC wants you to be happy with your purchase and they will gladly exchange it for you.  Just be sure to be polite and understand if they are busy assisting other customers who were ahead of you


----------



## Kim. (Oct 14, 2006)

The MUA sold me the wrong foundation twice, the colour is so off I don't even know how she put it on me and didn't realize. It's been a white (couple months) since I bought the last one and I had already returned the first one for the second one and she was really annoyed so I didn't want to go back and change it.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 14, 2006)

You definitely should return it. MAC's policy is that you can return it within a certain amount of time as long as you have the receipt.


----------



## Lalli (Oct 14, 2006)

^^one MA had the cheek to say to me i cnt return it after like 20 mins of buying it unopened and unused when i checked that she had sold me the wrong shade.

needless to say i complained about her


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 14, 2006)

I always wondered about this... when I bought mine she took one look at me and went stright for the drawer and pulled out an NW20... kinda shocked me at the time but I guess thats what she does for a living...


----------



## loveinexcess (Oct 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_I always wondered about this... when I bought mine she took one look at me and went stright for the drawer and pulled out an NW20... kinda shocked me at the time but I guess thats what she does for a living..._

 
That happened to me! My MA was right though.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Hmm...this happened to me once but they gave me the wrong e/s instead (Woodwinked).  My dumbass didn't notice until months later when my cousin and I were checking out eachothers mu. I saw her woodwinked and thought to myself...mine looks different .  I pulled out mine, checked the back of the pan and what do you know...it said Honey Lust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I had to go and get me the REAL Woodwinked a few days later._

 
Sometimes I have noticed that people have put e/s in the wrong places in my store...  If I hadn't looked at the names to make sure I grabbed the right one I would have sold someone the wrong one, so it may have been a case of the wrong e/s being in the wrong place.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_The MUA sold me the wrong foundation twice, the colour is so off I don't even know how she put it on me and didn't realize. It's been a white (couple months) since I bought the last one and I had already returned the first one for the second one and she was really annoyed so I didn't want to go back and change it._

 
NEVER be afraid to exchange something if it doesn't look right!  No matter what the MA says/does.  Sometimes the lighting is off (most especially at MAC Counters vs MAC Stores) so what looks right in the store might not look as close at home. 

Always take a look at the color stripe after they do it to make sure yourself, or if you are in doubt ask them to put it in a larger section so you can see better if it matches or not.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_I always wondered about this... when I bought mine she took one look at me and went stright for the drawer and pulled out an NW20... kinda shocked me at the time but I guess thats what she does for a living..._

 
Oh hell no...  I would never presume to be so perfect at color matching to simply look at someone and not even test them but sell them something.  

Granted I can look at someone and immediately know within a shade or two what their color is 98% of the time.  But I will always color match just to be sure and make sure they take a look at it too.  And if they don't object I'll put it all over their face to make sure it looks right to me and that they like it as well...


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 

 
_^^one MA had the cheek to say to me i cnt return it after like 20 mins of buying it unopened and unused when i checked that she had sold me the wrong shade.

needless to say i complained about her_

 
wow. that's a whole lot of BS. i bet her manager would of begged to differ...


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 16, 2006)

when i was getting studio fix fluid in nc42, they gave me select spf 15 (i think that's what the other glass bottle one is called.) THREE times. twice i got all the way home and had to go back, the third time i caught it in the store, and they realized they had accidently put the wrong foundation in the wrong box. it was their mistake, they (rightfully) fixed it. unfortunately, mistakes do happen, especially when you have so many similar looking products. hopefully, they'll be sweet about the exchange for you. more times than not, mac MAs have been wonderful to me.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 

 
_Oh hell no...  I would never presume to be so perfect at color matching to simply look at someone and not even test them but sell them something.  

Granted I can look at someone and immediately know within a shade or two what their color is 98% of the time.  But I will always color match just to be sure and make sure they take a look at it too.  And if they don't object I'll put it all over their face to make sure it looks right to me and that they like it as well..._

 
Well she did actually get it right... Which I thought was kinda amazing haha... I am in awe of MAC artists tho... mmmmmm


----------



## madkitty (Oct 16, 2006)

snapo same here but I thre the box out with the rubbish next day - will that matter?


----------



## iheartjuppy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wonder if NW20 is just the most common shade (or their most popular shade), because I've been told "Oh you're NW20" from across the room before.  (Granted, they've been right, but still!)

Just out of curiosity I wonder if that's their best-seller so they just figure anyone even slightly pale-ish is just NW20 automatically.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 

 
_I wonder if NW20 is just the most common shade (or their most popular shade), because I've been told "Oh you're NW20" from across the room before.  (Granted, they've been right, but still!)

Just out of curiosity I wonder if that's their best-seller so they just figure anyone even slightly pale-ish is just NW20 automatically._

 
NW20 is a popular shade, most pink toned people are around about 2-3 shades in the majority.  But since we see soooo many people all the time and color match them, after a while it is super easy to look at someone and know what shade they need.


----------



## hannahjohnson (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_I always wondered about this... when I bought mine she took one look at me and went stright for the drawer and pulled out an NW20... kinda shocked me at the time but I guess thats what she does for a living..._

 
HAHA OMG! that SAME thing happened to me! and I'm really an NC15! gah!


----------



## tarteheart (Oct 19, 2006)

I wrote to MAC once about a foundation being completely the wrong shade for me (an NC that was so, so, so orange on my skin), and they sent me prepaid postage so that I could return anything I wanted back to them for a refund.


----------



## agentpink (Oct 22, 2006)

last time i went to get foundation, the MA told me i was a NW40. i put it on at home and almost passed out...turns out I'm really a NW15. how could somebody be THAT wrong? I took it back and they were really nice and didn't give me any problems about exchanging it...but they pressed me really hard about who had sold it to me...I couldn't remember though...


----------



## kathyp (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 

 
_I wonder if NW20 is just the most common shade (or their most popular shade), because I've been told "Oh you're NW20" from across the room before.  (Granted, they've been right, but still!)

Just out of curiosity I wonder if that's their best-seller so they just figure anyone even slightly pale-ish is just NW20 automatically._

 
I was matched as an NW20 the first time I bought Studio Fix. In Macy's light, it looked fine until I realized my face was orange while my neck was white. (Which is why you should always check the shade in natural light before buying.) I went back and asked for N3, the sales person said, "You know, I think that would be a good color for you." Neck and face match,  and I've been N3 ever since. 

I think NW20 is a pretty popular shade because it's a fairly neutral, if slightly pink light beige. It works on a lot of caucasian skin tones, and I think some MA's use it as a "starting point."


----------

